# Monday Night Football return to ESPN in fabulous style!!!



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

We talked on the Setanta thread about return of English Premiership on ESPN USA family. But what a fabulous return in style for Monday Night Football on ESPN2 earlier Monday!!!!
























I recall back in mid 1990s there used to be scattered coverage of Monday Night matches with long tape delays, and lethargic commentary crew, but my goodness, what a big change it is this time! I was pleasantly shocked to see a full HD picture with digital audio from the source in Liverpool. And it even had a professional halftime/post-match analysis (as opposed to some summer intern trainee sitting in a trailer with a cheesy microphone), what's more, they even covered the singing of "You'll Never Walk Alone" anthem in full!!! Man oh man oh man, what a treat this has been. All things point to continuation of such professional Monday Night Football coverage for the rest of the season. I have to give my big thanks to John Skipper, the Executive VP of content for ESPN for such remarkable turnaround.

:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## tater71 (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree. I am a new fan to the EPL and I'm used to watching the games on Fox Soccer Channel SD. I was so happy to see ESPN2 had the game in HD and they did an excellent job with pre and half coverage. Looks like they will be carrying the early Sat game as well as the Mon afternoon games!!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

tater71 said:


> Looks like they will be carrying the early Sat game as well as the Mon afternoon games!!!


Yes! (Translated from Saturday afternoon and Monday night, when taking into account local kickoff times.)

It's Chelsea vs. Burnley LIVE in HD tomorrow on ESPN2-HD, kickoff time 4:30 AM Pacific/7:30 AM Eastern

And since there is no Monday Night Premiership game scheduled this coming Monday (August 31), instead it is being replaced with exclusive LIVE and HD coverage of:

Barcelona vs Sporting Gijon

*And instead of ESPN2-HD, it will be on ESPN-HD.*

That's because US Open tennis will be seen live on ESPN2-HD during that time.

Note a 1 hour difference in kickoff time from usual, i.e. it will be at 1 PM Pacific/4 PM Eastern. Because even though Spain is 1 hour ahead of England, in Spanish culture everything runs late during night hours. The kickoff will be at 10 PM local time in Spain. (Heck, it's even stylish to go to a restaurant at midnight for dinner in Spain. )

With the multitude of Bundesliga, La Liga and bunch of other coverage on ESPN360.com, I sure feel there is an embarrassment of riches for coverage on ESPN family this season.

This is not your father's ESPN!! :grin: :lol:

John Skipper rules!!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

And it's back this Monday! There was a break of number of weeks in English Premiership Monday Night schedule. (International break for World Cup qualifiers, La Liga prime-time Monday night kickoff in above post, as well as a prime-time Tuesday night kickoff last week for Racing Santander vs. Barcelona - which was continuation of demolition job Barcelona have been upto.)

For this week, Monday Night Football returns to English Premiership.

*Monday September 28 on ESPN2HD:

Manchester City vs. West Ham United 11:55 AM Pacific / 2:55 PM Eastern
*

I suppose after their heartbreak in last week's Manchester derby, this is a chance for Carlos Tevez, Bellamy and company to show in prime-time if they're made of substance. This season Man City have spent tons and tons of money, and were hyped up by many in pre-season to be championship contenders.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

After the impressive display by Manchester City last Monday night, a heads up reminder for this week:
*
Monday October 5 LIVE on ESPN2HD:

Aston Villa vs. Manchester City 11:55 AM Pacific / 2:55 PM Eastern*


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Program alert for later today, a match that promises to feature a number of American internationals (Clint Dempsey, Jozy Altidore):

*Monday October 19 LIVE on ESPN2HD:

Fulham vs. Hull 11:55 AM Pacific / 2:55 PM Eastern*


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Program alert for upcoming week:

*Monday November 9 LIVE on ESPN2HD:

Liverpool vs. Birmingham City 11:55 AM Pacific / 2:55 PM Eastern*


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Back after a long hiatus in Monday night scheduling:

*Monday December 21 LIVE on ESPN2HD:

Wigan vs. Bolton Wanderers 11:55 AM Pacific / 2:55 PM Eastern*


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Chandu said:


> Back after a long hiatus in Monday night scheduling:
> 
> *Monday December 21 LIVE on ESPN2HD:
> 
> Wigan vs. Bolton Wanderers 11:55 AM Pacific / 2:55 PM Eastern*


So much for that.

No Monday Night Football after that long hiatus after all!! Due to unusually cold weather, the pitch has been frozen, to the extent underground heating system couldn't do anything about. Made things totally unsuitable for any decent play to take place.

:eek2: :nono2: :nono:


----------

